# Android + iPhoto (mac)



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ever since Apple updated their OS to 10.6, iPhoto with Android phones has been broken. Searching the internet, no one has found a sound proof fix and it seems Apple & Google/Android are breaking the naming conventions for photos.

(To my understanding this is an issue with everyone but HTC, not completely sure about that)

You can search forums and find multiple threads related to this and everyone is confused and then their forgotten about.

It seems the problem is a naming convention where it should be "/DCIM/100ANDRO" with directories (100ANDRO, 101ANDRO, ... 999ANDRO) instead of the current Android naming convention of "/DCIM/Camera"

The other problem is how Android is labeling the individual photos with a date/time rather than something like "IMAG9999.JPG"

Through research i have found the following related to this:

http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=2960
-->with one of their attempts uploaded to http://pastebin.com/G0WvvHMv
http://code.google.com/p/android/is...to&colspec=ID Type Status Owner Summary Stars

On the market there are a few apps with some variation of an iPhoto fix like:
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.becks7113.android.photosync
https://market.android.com/details?id=it.sineo.android.camera

Is it possible for these to be straight up implemented into ROMs such as CM7, MIUI, and device specific ROMs? I would love for this to finally come to an end and have a definite fix. I posted this on RW because XDA is bloated, and RW is growing at an exponential rate with devs across all devices.

Sorry ahead of time if this is the wrong place or whatever else i may have stated incorrectly. Thanks


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

For more on naming conventions:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Design_rule_for_Camera_File_system
http://www.cipa.jp/english/hyoujunka/kikaku/pdf/DC-009-2010_E.pdf

It should also be noted that in the update from 2.1 to 2.2, Android began saving images with the prefix of IMG_ followed by YYYYMMDD_Time, which is closer, but still not following the convention. A problem with this update is all pictures taken in 2.1 still have their original file names and then 2.2 and later images have the IMG_


----------

